# I guess I'm further along than I thought....



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow....

Just saw the ex-wife for the first time in 5 months or so. Her and her new beau were walking into a building that sits next to the one I work in.

She still is one of the most beautiful women that walks this earth, but oddly enough, seeing her did not produce any sort of negative feelings. It's more of a "I used to know that woman, but she's not the woman I used to know" feeling.

Odd.

I guess I'm entering the indifference stage. Miss the old life sometimes, but I'm starting to see our split as a new begining for me. Never wanted the divorce, and I'll never really forgive what she did, but you can either let life beat you or you can grab it by the neck and enjoy what may come of tomorrow....

I think I'll smile, look for another chapter, grab the hand of woman who's looking for the same and just let life play itself out...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hooray for you, friggin!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Happy for you
Glad you're in a good place
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

It is a good day Frigginlost. Woot!!!


----------



## Crane (Jun 4, 2012)

Five months? Damn.

My ex and I split less than two months ago and I see my her _weekly._ Then again, we have to trade the kids back and forth so there isn't much of a choice. She frequently has her new bf with her too.

Though on the plus side I feel like I am in the same place as you emotionally. She's mommy now. That's about it. The only emotional reaction I get is a slight tightening of the gut, bracing for a potential argument.

It's hard not to be bitter and pissed off. But at least the sense of longing and regret is totally gone. Now it's just a matter of sorting out the rest of my life. And it doesn't hurt that I've got good family and friends to back me up.

My social life for one thing has improved a hell of a lot.

Anyways. Congrats dude.


----------

